# New owner of a '16 1.4TSI, looking for maintenance tips/tricks.



## StickwiththeGermans (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Everybody,

I've recently upgraded from a '99 BMW E46 to a '16 VW Jetta SE TSI. Obviously the newer car is an overall improvement, but i'm really enjoying the features of this VW. I am coming up on 50,000 miles and prefer to do general maintenance work on my own instead of paying outrageous labor costs. 

I'm looking for any tips/tricks you might have for me! I plan on changing oil and checking the brake pads(probably going to replace) in the next couple of weeks. But i'd like to be proactive for future maintenance so any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bought a 17 Jetta 1.4Tsi 5spd on Nov 30 2016. Bought with 40 miles. Now at 88k. Only started doing 5k mike oil changes after the 15k mile oil change from the stealership. Been using Mobil 5w-40 and Mobil 1 oil filter. Put a IE Intake and had a shop delete the secondary cat and do a 2.25 inch exhaust from the downstream o2 sensor. No CEL been running great too. Now has a JB4 for about 5k miles. Everything is holding up pretty well. At the moment I’m thinking of a Timing belt kit with serpentine as well at 100k as well as gear oil change. Going to do a spark plug change with OEM VW spark plugs. Spent about $60 but want to make sure it works right since I bought some knockoffs and didn’t work as I wanted them to. Will also buy some spare Coilpacks since the coilpacks grow weaker over time. They’re quite cheap even for OEM. Plans for future are buying a BW EFR 6258 turbo and going full air to air with a HKS BOV. Also going to fill the stock engine and trans mounts with Urethane. Going to brake pads soon too at around 100k as preventative maintenance. All OEM at least until I pay the car off. Then I’d prob start upgrading stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

StickwiththeGermans said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've recently upgraded from a '99 BMW E46 to a '16 VW Jetta SE TSI. Obviously the newer car is an overall improvement, but i'm really enjoying the features of this VW. I am coming up on 50,000 miles and prefer to do general maintenance work on my own instead of paying outrageous labor costs.
> 
> I'm looking for any tips/tricks you might have for me! I plan on changing oil and checking the brake pads(probably going to replace) in the next couple of weeks. But i'd like to be proactive for future maintenance so any and all suggestions are welcome!


Oil change. I like liqui moly 5w-40, but I’ve also used Mobil and Castrol as long as it met the 502/505 spec, and use an OEM oil filter. The motor has really high oil pressure and most aftermarket filters bypass valve will remain open the entire time not filtering your oil. As far as brakes go, I’m at 114k and only had to change the rear pads once, the fronts are still OEM originals. They seems to go really fast on the car. My cousin also has a Jetta 1.4T and he had to replace the rear as well. You should replace the plugs soon as well. Smooths out the idle if you are getting a slight shake. I’ve replaced my spark plugs with Bosch plugs from rockauto and haven’t noticed a difference. They were like 5 dollars compared to the 14 the dealership charged me for one one time when I had to replace a coil pack and plug. Other then that, the car is pretty damn solid. You shouldn’t need to do anything else at the moment other then oil changes and tire rotations. Good luck with the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenkie62 (Oct 29, 2019)

*TSI 1.4 Polo causing issues?*

Hi guys,

I am looking at getting myself a new compact car with a bit of power.
I am unfortunatley not very knowledgable when it comes to cars, however I have heard that the new TSI Polo 2016 onwards seems a great car, but seems to give quite some issues with regards to the engine. As the rather small engine has been maxed out which I ve been told is not ideal for this type of car.

Does anybody have similar or the oposite expeiernce with this car?


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

Frenkie62 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking at getting myself a new compact car with a bit of power.
> I am unfortunatley not very knowledgable when it comes to cars, however I have heard that the new TSI Polo 2016 onwards seems a great car, but seems to give quite some issues with regards to the engine. As the rather small engine has been maxed out which I ve been told is not ideal for this type of car.
> ...


I haven't heard of any obvious issues with this engine. It seems solid so far. I am sure it would be well known here on vwvortex if it was a problem engine.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

If you have an automatic, I'd go ahead and change the transmission fluid and filter between 50 and 80 thousand miles. Don't let the dealer or someone talk you into just flushing it - drop the pan, change the filter, clean the pan, put in new fluid. Spark plugs should be changed every 35 to 40 thousand miles.

Clean and grease brake caliper slide pins as soon as you can (front and rear). One rear caliper slide pin froze on my car with about 45 thousand miles on it - pad wore unevenly and eventually destroyed the rotor - all that I noticed was a bad wheel bearing or scrapping noise - it was just the pad ****-eyed worn down to metal. Pads on this car last a long time, but lube the pins every few years.


----------

